# Grandfathers History



## Spudda (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi All,
I'm Searching for any and all information on Karl Mahringer.
Sailed on the SS Talthybius 1930's to 1940's and MV NERITINA 1940's to unknown.
He was Born in Austria on 12th may 1913 and Naturalized in 1938.
Was an engineer on both Ships.

Any Help would be appreciated.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Try this for starters: http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/results/r?_st=adv&_aq=karl mahringer&_dss=range&_ro=any

It's not downloadable so you'll need to order it.

Dave W


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

A bit more here: Crew lists and other info for Talthybius, ON 131411, for the years 1930/31/36/37 and 38, are here: http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/
Crew lists for 1939 and 1940 are here: http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/
In both cases search using the ON. Crew lists for Neritina, ON 169634 are also in the UK National Archives for 1944/45/46/47/49/50.

Dave W


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,
I have him as 3rd engineer on a voyage from Glasgow (19/11/1944) to New York (5/12/1944) aboard NERITHINA.

You may wish to check if he has a CRS 10 (service record from Jan,1941). If it has survived it will be held at Kew in piece *BT 382/1165* best viewed by visit to Kew or via a researcher as expensive to obtain on line.

I don't see a medal file for him but he would have been entitled to wartime campaign medals and the CRS 10 would be an essential file to get hold of for proof of service should you wish to go down that route.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Spudda (Apr 9, 2016)

wightspirit said:


> A bit more here: Crew lists and other info for Talthybius, ON 131411, for the years 1930/31/36/37 and 38, are here: http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/
> Crew lists for 1939 and 1940 are here: http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/
> In both cases search using the ON. Crew lists for Neritina, ON 169634 are also in the UK National Archives for 1944/45/46/47/49/50.
> 
> Dave W


Dave,
I'm not familiar with the National Archives site how does one search for an ON number, i've tried copy and pasting it into the search field and draw a blank each time.

Andy


----------



## Spudda (Apr 9, 2016)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hello and welcome,
> I have him as 3rd engineer on a voyage from Glasgow (19/11/1944) to New York (5/12/1944) aboard NERITHINA.
> 
> You may wish to check if he has a CRS 10 (service record from Jan,1941). If it has survived it will be held at Kew in piece *BT 382/1165* best viewed by visit to Kew or via a researcher as expensive to obtain on line.
> ...


Thanks Hugh,
I did have that voyage, and have found a number of arrivals in America on board the Talthybius.
I didn't know about the CRS 10 Files so might have to look at getting a researcher to help as I'm in Australia.
The BT 382/1165 link referred to i couldn't find any link to the ship itself.

Andy


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Go to the National Archives website, select 'Discovery, our catalogue' then click on 'advanced search.' On the search form, enter the ON on the top line and in the box 'search for or within references' enter the letters BT. The box for the date range is self explanatory. Hit the search button and it'll bring up every reference with the number you're interested in, along with other material you won't want. Select individually each of the references you want and then you'll see what they are about. I don't think there's anything there which you could download so if you want any copies you'll be able to order them, or alternatively, have someone conduct the research on your behalf.

The crew agreements from Canada will be supplied and sent to you via email.

Dave W


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Spudda said:


> The BT 382/1165 link referred to i couldn't find any link to the ship itself.
> Andy


Hi Andy,
The link to the CRS 10 holds the service record for a seaman. It is held in a file of up to 60 other names. This will have to be obtained by a visit or a researcher. The link is just for information so you can find it when the time comes. The file if it has survived will list all of his ships including dates and places of engagement and discharge and more.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Spudda (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi All,
An update i was able to obtain the CDS 10 File and now have a copy.
Now to start trying to decode the text and get a better understanding on what ships he sailed on. It has filled in over 20 years of blanks so a lot of information.

If i have an ON number but not a clear name is there a way to search for a ships name.

IE i have a number of 164704 but the name is very unclear.

Regards
Andrew


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

164704 - Solarium.

Dave W


----------

